# Norethisterone



## xxvickxx (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi

I have finished a 5 day course (3 x 5mg tables a day) of Norethisterone and was told to expect af to come within 3 days of finishing the tablets.  It is now day 5 and nothing.  I have PCOS and haven't had a period in over 6 months, very anxious as i want to start our ICSI, but can't till i bleed.  Has anyone had such a delay like this or was they told to try something else?

Vicks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I would call your clinic and check what they want you to do.


----------

